# Visit an Alpaca Farm during Farm Days!



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Many alpaca farms across the country are participating in Farm Days this weekend. See if there is one near you! It is great fun for all! http://alpacafarmdays.com/


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the Info. I sent it to my DIL who wants to take our DGD.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I will try to visit my local farm this weekend. Alpacas are such nice animals, and their yarn is so nice.


----------



## pennyforyourthoughts (Jun 2, 2014)

I will be demonstrating spinning at the Farm Day Celebration at Celestin Ridge Alpaca Farm in Greenville, NC this Saturday! -- Carolyn Penny


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Daughter and I visited Powder Puff Pacas in Lenox, MI at their open house a couple weeks ago.

http://www.powderpuffpacas.com/

Owner Susan Dubay was very friendly, as were her 'pacas. We had a great day and enjoyed their humming.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

We have alpacas on our farm. They are great animals. We had them sheared and the yarn should be ready in October. The mill in Applecreek, Ohio is processing it for us. I agree if you have a chance and a farm near you, go visit it. It is great fun.

Joyceann


----------

